# GetRIL...I have a question, which RIL?



## RamDrt

My baseband is updated to the latest July 15th baseband and I've updated my RIL but found 4 different matching RIL's, my question is which one should I use? V20c, V21e, V10f or LG-L95G-V10c_final...I've experimented but I'm unsure which one is best.


----------



## chipis

Well bro i dondt know, i wish a can help you. try on forums.


----------



## RamDrt

chipis said:


> Well bro i dondt know, i wish a can help you. try on forums.


I've done a lot of searching but haven't found a definitive answer yet. I've stuck with V21e and so far so good. Hopefully this post will help the next person


----------



## lawdawg45238

Getril usually recommends the appropriate ril to use. In your case, I believe it is the V21e ril that works best with the July 15ty base and.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


----------

